# Macy's Cosmetics Interview



## ashleymdunn (Sep 2, 2010)

I applied online at Macy's for a retail position, and was contacted through email about a cosmetics position, which struck me as odd, but a job is a job. I completed the questionarre, mostly asking about make-up and fragrances, and the next day was sent an email about scheduling an interview. My interview is in 6 days, and I'm just a little bit nervous because I've never worked in the cosmetics or fragrance department, though I do have a good knowledge of make-up and stuff. I usually don't wear much make-up unless I'm going out and it's a special occasion, so I'm wondering if I'm maybe not girly enough for this job? Any pointers will help! Please!


----------



## divadoll (Sep 2, 2010)

I've never worked in cosmetics nor Macy's but I have worked retail. Go to Macy's and see what the other cosmetics girls look like there. It'll give you an idea as to what they are expecting. Good luck! I hope you get it.


----------



## vsgirlfidelity (Sep 3, 2010)

bingo, i work at Macy's AND cosmetics!

when you go into the interview, they are going to ask specific questions when it comes to maximizing sales, building clientelle, and getting people to the counter.

most counters require you to have a full face of makeup using the specific line you work for. They also are fairly strict on you applying and tutoring on the line's application methods.

warning: all the store cares about is SALES SALES SALES. If you don't make the numbers, you will get a lot of crap. they don't care if you pull people and force them to take samples or match foundation.

If you have any specific questions, please feel free to message me. I'd be happy to answer anything for you!


----------



## CoverGirl (Sep 3, 2010)

Ditto all the above tips. Be prepared to sell yourself as a salesperson. You will be asked a billion questions about sales, but not much about makeup. I really don't think they care at all how good you currently are at doing makeup. I think they figure anyone can be trained to do makeup, but you better be able to sell products immediately.


----------



## Shanki (Sep 3, 2010)

If you don't wear makeup, but you want the job be prepared to put on makeup. I have never worked at macy's but i know that the girls who work the cosmetic counters always have to be wearing makeup. Also be prepared to start hasseling people to apply for a macys charge card.


----------



## vsgirlfidelity (Sep 4, 2010)

P.S. do you know which line you are interviewing for?


----------



## Karina Saldana (Sep 27, 2012)

What kind of interview questions should we expect at a Macy's Retail Cosmetics Sales position? I'm quite nervous because I have an interview.


----------



## mizjmakeup (Sep 27, 2012)

*Wow, I should apply there! That would be like an amazing job for me. *

*I don't think you have to be a complete expert in makeup, but you*

*probably should know the basics of things. And I would think they would*

*train you and show you how to sell the different products. I think it is*

*probably good to have some of your own knowledge of certain makeup*

*products that you can reccomend. Hope you get that job! GL*!


----------



## marta (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello my name is marta im a little nervous waiting to b called into my interview i have never work in this feild before wat kind of questions do they have


----------



## Karina Saldana (Oct 17, 2012)

I had a pretty positive interview, but I'm waiting for the seasonal job to open so they can call me. One thing I suggest you do when you're applying is attach a resume and references (so you'll attach 2 different files). They look for people with sales experience. I had some knowledge of sales because I've been self employed working at a flea market for almost all of my teenage life. Add volunteer work too in your resume.

In my interview they asked me:

1) Why Macy's? [Why the cosmetics section &amp; what are your favorite brands? {in cosmetics &amp; fragrances}]

2) What do you have to bring to the table?

3) What if you saw a coworker taking something?

4) Can you get along with coworkers in a commission setting job?

5) What were some duties you had in a previous job?

6) What would your previous supervisor tell me if I called them?

7) Were you ever working in an area that was always constantly changing?

8) Explain to me an example of when you were on a team, what was your role, and what was the outcome?

9) Do you care to touch strangers faces? (because you'll have to apply cosmetics on a lady's face eventually!)

I think some people get the question "Sell me this pen" and you have to sell your interviewer a ball point pen, but I didn't get this question

Afterwards he proceeded to ask me which brands I really liked the most &amp; I told him I love Benefit, MAC, and some of the fragrances. I told him my favorite fragrance was Viva La Juicy &amp; he quickly asked me what I loved the most of that fragrance &amp; I answered "the floral scent it has" but I quickly told him how I fell in love with the NEWer Viva La Juicy Fleur, because it was so much lighter than the original Viva La Juicy. You should definitely know your brands before you go into your interview. Then he asked me if I had the job, where would I want to work. I was very genuine with my answer and said it would be a such an honor to work anywhere but if it had to come down to one brand it would be Benefit because I knew a lot about the brand because of personal use. Then he told me how they don't really hire people out of cosmetology school or people with a lot of cosmetics experience (I have no idea why, but that was a plus for me!). My interviewer pretty much told me they don't care for people with cosmetics experience because they train you, they just want you to be able to sell the product. I had applied for the Retail Cosmetics Sales position but he told me it wasn't available but that he had the position opened for seasonal. He said he'd bend my application so when seasonal came around he would give me a call. He sounded legit and reassuring because he told me to be patient and expect a call. And here I am waiting. I'm assuming seasonal starts in November, but we'll see!

If you have any more Q's, just ask me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 17, 2012)

Some companies prefer to hire people without too much knowledge or experience because 1) they can train them as they see fit 2) more knowledge and experience command higher wages 3) they want you using their business model and approach, not another's(regarding experience).

Those "we prefer greener and unseasoned" people fits a lot of employers' wishes in regards to new hires.


----------

